# No temp rise after ovulation. Any ideas why?



## katrus78

I've been charting for a long time, and it never happenned before. I had an u/s and bw that both confirmed ovulation two days ago, but I still don't have a temp rise. This is crazy. How can it be explained?


----------



## honeycheeks

how many dpo are you now, sometimes there is no sudden temp spike until 3-4 dpo. Do you have a chart that we can see?


----------



## katrus78

I am 2 dpo now, definitely expected temp rise this morning. Reading all the similar threads on here, but none of them had the o confirmed by u/s and bw... I will try to get the link, have to figure out how to post it here though.


----------



## honeycheeks

You could look at my chart, in my signature. My temps are not higher than pre Ov temps until 4 dpo. Are you using FF for charting. It is an awesome website for charting temperatures.


----------



## katrus78

Here, I finally figured out how to do that! My chart is in my sig! Please take a look!


----------



## taylorxx

Looks like you may be ovulating today going by your temps. Were there any external factors that could have effected your temp the past 2 days? Are you temping at the same time each morning as soon as you wake up? I've read that some women have a "delayed temp rise". It's not very common, but it happens. Maybe that's what's going on with you. Do you have fertile CM right now? xx


----------



## katrus78

No, I know for sure I ovulated two days ago because I saw the bursted follicle on the ultrasound with my own eyes... Plus the bloodwork confirmed it. I barely had any cm this cycle due to Clomid, so I just used Pre-Seed. So completely dry today. And yes, I am absolutely determined temp taker, I barely move my hand only to reach the thermometer. I set the alarm for temping, so yes, I take it always at the same time, even on weekends. I feel like I will really be panicing if I don't get the rise tomorrow!!! Never had it before, it drives me insane.


----------



## taylorxx

katrus78 said:


> No, I know for sure I ovulated two days ago because I saw the bursted follicle on the ultrasound with my own eyes... Plus the bloodwork confirmed it. I barely had any cm this cycle due to Clomid, so I just used Pre-Seed. So completely dry today. And yes, I am absolutely determined temp taker, I barely move my hand only to reach the thermometer. I set the alarm for temping, so yes, I take it always at the same time, even on weekends. I feel like I will really be panicing if I don't get the rise tomorrow!!! Never had it before, it drives me insane.

I just now read that you had been taking your temp for a long time, sorry girl! I'm a determined temper too lol, I used to be really good at taking it everyday, but now I kind of slack. That's really weird though.. hopefully it'll go up soon. It could be that your progesterone is taking a bit longer to build in your system or something.. Is it your first cycle using clomid? Maybe that has influenced your temps and progesterone? That's very weird, hopefully you figure it out soon! At least you know you ovulated for sure, nothing is more certain than ultrasounds! Lots of love and sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Katie blue

I think it can take a couple of days to see a temp rise after ovulating for some women so you might see a shift tomorrow. I try to go by ov pain rather than temp shift to determine ov date but not everyone feels ov pain.


----------



## katrus78

Yeah, I don't really feel the o pain, but I will update tomorrow whether there was a shift or not. God help me if there won't be one. I am concerned that if my progesterone is so low that it may not build enough lining and the egg, even if fertilized, won't make it...


----------



## Katie blue

You could have a bt at 7dpo to check ur prog level? My LP is all over the place after I went off BC so I take prog pessaries from 7 - 14dpo to extend my LP and make implantation easier. If ur worried about ur prog level u could take prog?


----------



## honeycheeks

I checked out your chart. There is definitely no rise yet. But I am hoping to see one tomorrow morning. If you still dont see a rise, I would say, take a progesterone blood test at 7 dpo. Since it is already confirmed that you have ovulated, it really makes sense to find out if your progesterone levels post ovulation are lower than it should be. If it is the problem, it can be remedied easily. It would be best to do it this cycle , since you have been having ultrasound monitoring of follicles and confirmed ovulation.


----------



## katrus78

Katie, god, I wish my fs would prescribe them so easy! I have had spotting before af anywhere from 3 to 13 days every time for like a year! I believe that it was always due to low prog, but he only prescribed Clomid this cycle. He said it should help. 

Honeycheeks, yes, I am going for a prog bt at 9dpo, which is CD23...


----------



## honeycheeks

katrus78 said:


> Katie, god, I wish my fs would prescribe them so easy! I have had spotting before af anywhere from 3 to 13 days every time for like a year! I believe that it was always due to low prog, but he only prescribed Clomid this cycle. He said it should help.
> 
> Honeycheeks, yes, I am going for a prog bt at 9dpo, which is CD23...

9dpo is fine too if your LP isnt too short. i hope you find some answers soon.
wishing you a lot of :dust:


----------



## Katie blue

You should ask again for prog pessaries, if u bug him enough about maybe he will give u them. Weird what some FS prescribe and others don't. My FS thinks I have ovulating issues but hasn't prescribed clomid, only prog pessaries.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Did your temp go up today hun? I just checked your chart but you haven't put in todays temp yet. You posted in my thread about this same thing yesterday. I finally got my temp rise this morning, 2 days after my o pain. I found this online this morning "It can take one to two days after ovulation for progesterone to build up enough to raise your body temperature." So perhaps that is why?? Temping is very stressful around o...ugh! :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Yes, it did!!! It was 98.2! I was soo relived, really. Thank you guys for all your support, I would've gone nuts without this forum. But you know, ff didn't give me crosshairs anyway, fussy thing...


----------



## Katie blue

Yay :) I think FF needs three high temps before it gives you cross hairs.


----------



## Bean66

This is very interesting. Is it possible that you always have a delayed shift, therefore actually being ovulating a couple of days before your temp shift.

We are all lead to believe that the temp shift indicates O day but I have also read that it can be delayed by a few days and it seems that you've just proved that to be true. 

Some FS prefer Px clomid rather than progesterone. The idea being that a stronger O will lead to higher progesterone levels anyway.

I had my 7dpo progesterone check this cycle due to spotting and my levels were good. My temp shift is only small so I presumed my progesterone would be low. T


----------



## honeycheeks

That is a beautiful looking chart Katrus. FF will give you cross hairs only after 3 sustained raised temperatures. You could try putting in temps for the next two days and see whether FF gives you cross hairs, just for you to know. And be sure to remove the fake temps after that.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, yeah, that's a good idea!! I was wondering what are some girls talking about when they are putting fake temps, now I get it :)


----------



## AbbyLink

katrus78 said:


> I've been charting for a long time, and it never happenned before. I had an u/s and bw that both confirmed ovulation two days ago, but I still don't have a temp rise. This is crazy. How can it be explained?



That's weird! Your temps actually look good to me. I'm dealing with the same thing this month! Just lower than ever post O temps. Very strange. This is my first cycle after a D&C/polyp removal Jan 11th though. Maybe it's just an off cycle. So wierd. I'm right there with you. Check mine out.


----------



## taylorxx

Yay got your crosshairs!!! :happydance:


----------



## amritabs

I usually have a lowest temperature followed by 2 days of gradual rise in temperature and then it becomes high. For eg from the start of the cycle my temperature varies between 97.5 to 97.8. The minimum temp is 97.2. After that for 3 days my temp is between 97.3 to 97.5. After that it rises to 98. So do I have my ovulation between 97.2 & 97.3 or between 97.2 & 98


----------

